Ask HN: What are the things/informations that you cannot find on internet? - aloy
======
timdavila
Information on local small businesses. The thing that immediately comes to
mind is menus, store hours, etc. Just today I had to call to find out if a
restaurant took reservations.

------
usgroup
All those things on the edge that are actually the difference between success
and failure, that wouldn't be so if everyone knew about them ...

------
selmat
Government information about legislation in preparation process

All proprietary know how, guidelines howto, real world experiences with
solutions, approaches, process...what doesnt work at all and what is working
fine and why.

------
itamarst
In depth explanations of many topics are only available in books.

------
dhogan
Information/data about our daily lives. More and more is being attempted to be
collected, but the vast majority still is not.

------
vonklaus
A meta point is a configureable search engine.

------
throwout2
Answers to unanswered questions

